# 08se ntra wiper motor



## wolfgarage (Feb 4, 2017)

I have an 08 sentra, the windshield wipers turn on and run for a few minutes then stop and about 10 minutes or so they start up again. Ive replaced motor , relay and checked fuses. Any ideas on what could be happening? Ive heard a short possibly, but Id really like to know if anyone has had similar issue. Thank you


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If I was to take a guess, it sounds like a faulty BCM (Body Control Module); perhaps there is a weak solder joint on its circuit board causing the intermittent operation. The BCM receives input from the wiper switch and then instructs the IPDM/ER (where the relay sits in) to operate the wipers. The IPDM/ER, which has its own CPU, controls the wiper motor. These controllers are also linked by a CAN (Controlled Area Network) system. I think it's going to be very difficult to diagnose much further than what you have without a CONSULT III diagnostic tool or a similarly capable, aftermarket scan tool, that can access and allow you to do active testing of the BCM. There could also be stored codes in the BCM, but you would still need the capable scan tool to access them. Unfortunately, this is not a somewhat simple system like the wiper systems used 20+ years ago. I can provide you with a link where you can download the wiper section of the 2008 Sentra factory service manual, if it will help:

https://carmanuals2.com/get/nissan-sentra-2008-wiper-washer-section-ww-50590


----------



## wolfgarage (Feb 4, 2017)

thanks for the info. At least it gives me a direction to go in.


----------

